# Ordered my T5 fixture with lights...did I goof?



## Ridgeback (Feb 6, 2010)

Well...I have started buying my equipment for setting up my 40 gal breeder tank. The Eheim Pro cannister filter arrived today and I made my decision on lighting...which why I am posting yet another question.

This afternoon, I ordered the 4x39W 36 inch T5 fixture from Catalina Aquarium (really a good experience so far). It comes with 4 bulbs as part of the setup. I mentioned that this was for a freshwater planted tank so I went with 4 6500K bulbs.

Did I just goof by asking for 4 bulbs of the same type?

Here is the link to the hood I bought...
http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_190&products_id=1417

Here are the bulbs that I believe I am getting...http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_45_63&products_id=1617

If there is a better mix I can call back and change the bulb mix...I have no experience in what to ask for so my gut reaction was to go with 4 6500K bulbs.

Thanks for your help...


----------



## pat w (Nov 2, 2009)

Noob here, too. I just picked up their 4' silver econo 4 light rig. So far like you, it's all good.

As far as the bulbs are concerned, the research I've done tells me that anything between 5000K and 10000K will benifit the plants; then it falls to you own color preference. The 10000K will be bluer and the 6500K is closer to a midday white. I guess 5000K would lean toward yellow from there.

I went with 4 6500K. Thought it would be the safest bet ... for a noob ... and blue moonlights. I like 'em so far but I just have the substrate and some hardscape. I'm waiting on my plants to come in to get on with the dry start.

FWIW

Pat


----------



## mikaila31 (Feb 24, 2006)

Well the bulbs are fine. The fixture is overkill IMO, you really only need a 2 bulb fixture, which would still give you plenty of light. 

You part of the Minnesota Aquarium Society by any chance?


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

spectrum sounds fine. It will be a lot of light so start slow with the duration when you setup. Are you going with pressurized CO2, micro/macro ferts, fast growing/high light stems?


----------



## pat w (Nov 2, 2009)

Most of Catalina's 4 tube stuff comes corded and switched for either 2x2 operation or 1x1x2.

You can easily scale the light to your need either manually or with timers which is what I am going to do.










One each for each of the 2 bulb circuits, one for the blue moonlights and one for the CO2.

Pat


----------



## Ridgeback (Feb 6, 2010)

mikaila31 said:


> Well the bulbs are fine. The fixture is overkill IMO, you really only need a 2 bulb fixture, which would still give you plenty of light.
> 
> You part of the Minnesota Aquarium Society by any chance?


I selected the 4 bulb fixture since the wattage would be close to 4 times the size of the tank (40 gal.)...I didn't think 2 bulbs would be quite enough (I had intended to grow plants with higher lighting requirements)

I'm not a MAS member...yet. I might check them out in a couple months


----------



## Ridgeback (Feb 6, 2010)

kimcadmus said:


> spectrum sounds fine. It will be a lot of light so start slow with the duration when you setup. Are you going with pressurized CO2, micro/macro ferts, fast growing/high light stems?


Thanks for the reponse...I will be using pressurized CO2 (ordering up a complete system from GreenLeaf Aquarium). I'll be using Ecocomplete substrate.

Your note about light duration is a good point. I had intended the lights to only run 8-9 hours per day. Initially should I make this duration even shorter until things get established?


----------



## mikaila31 (Feb 24, 2006)

Ridgeback said:


> I selected the 4 bulb fixture since the wattage would be close to 4 times the size of the tank (40 gal.)...I didn't think 2 bulbs would be quite enough (I had intended to grow plants with higher lighting requirements)
> 
> I'm not a MAS member...yet. I might check them out in a couple months


Just keep in mind that higher light means you will need higher CO2 levels and ferts if you choose to go down that road.

Well if you are interested in MAS:
http://www.aquarium.mn/main/
http://www.minnfish.com/forum/
Our annual fish show is next month


----------



## Ridgeback (Feb 6, 2010)

mikaila31 said:


> Just keep in mind that higher light means you will need higher CO2 levels and ferts if you choose to go down that road.
> 
> Well if you are interested in MAS:
> http://www.aquarium.mn/main/
> ...


Thanks for letting me know...I wanted to check out MAS and it sounds like next month is a good time. I assume you'll be there so I'll try to catch up with you in person.

I am going for a higher end on a CO2 system...when you say "higher CO2 levels and ferts" how high do you mean? If I am using ECO-complete doesn't that reduce my need for using ferts? What ferts do you use? Do you have a preference? How often do you add ferts?

Sorry, for all the fert questions questions...this is an area that I don't have a good feel for!


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Finding equilibrium between light, CO2, and nutrients (ferts in water column and substrate) is the key. There are many good discussions on fertilizing here at the forum. Many people use EI (estimative index) almost as many others use PPS (perpetual preservation system) There are many adaptations of these as well as other methods all together. I think fertilization takes some time for most people to wrap their heads around but there are many articles and discussions here. Also many here at APC to help with questions. You could start reading here http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilizing/

Some good general rules of thumb when I first set-up: lots of fast growing plants (stem) even if they aren't the variety you eventually want, start with less than the eventual light duration and slowly increase(5-6hrs and increase weekly by 1 hour to reach needed), start slowly with water column fertilizers (2-4 weeks after setup start with half dose), use plants as your best test kit - watch them to discern what is needed.

I have also learned to change only one element (light, co2, ferts) at a time in order to discern its effects on the system. When you find what works keep doing it but keep looking!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Actually actinic really does nothing for FW plants and depending on the specific wavelength (460nm) it can actually shutdown photosynthesis in some plants. 460nm is just beyond the action spectrum for most plants.









You'll be better off mixing the 6500K bulbs with a lower kelvin like 4100 to 5000K so you have more red light in the overall spectral output. This helps with stem elongation while blue light helps with leaf development and makes plants more compact and bushy. Blue light emissions are more heavily weighted, typically, in the higher kevin bulbs. Beware of cheap bulbs that have an overabundant amount of green light in the spectral output.


----------



## Ridgeback (Feb 6, 2010)

kimcadmus said:


> Finding equilibrium between light, CO2, and nutrients (ferts in water column and substrate) is the key. There are many good discussions on fertilizing here at the forum. Many people use EI (estimative index) almost as many others use PPS (perpetual preservation system) There are many adaptations of these as well as other methods all together. I think fertilization takes some time for most people to wrap their heads around but there are many articles and discussions here. Also many here at APC to help with questions. You could start reading here http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilizing/
> 
> Some good general rules of thumb when I first set-up: lots of fast growing plants (stem) even if they aren't the variety you eventually want, start with less than the eventual light duration and slowly increase(5-6hrs and increase weekly by 1 hour to reach needed), start slowly with water column fertilizers (2-4 weeks after setup start with half dose), use plants as your best test kit - watch them to discern what is needed.
> 
> I have also learned to change only one element (light, co2, ferts) at a time in order to discern its effects on the system. When you find what works keep doing it but keep looking!


Thank you! This will really help me get going. I jumped over and looked at the fertilizing section...lots of good stuff here to read up on

Appreciate the advice on making one tweak at a time and letting the health of the plants act as a guide. This is something that I will take to heart!


----------



## Ridgeback (Feb 6, 2010)

Newt said:


> Actually actinic really does nothing for FW plants and depending on the specific wavelength (460nm) it can actually shutdown photosynthesis in some plants. 460nm is just beyond the action spectrum for most plants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Newt! The graph is really helpful .


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Ridgeback said:


> Thank you! This will really help me get going. I jumped over and looked at the fertilizing section...lots of good stuff here to read up on
> 
> Appreciate the advice on making one tweak at a time and letting the health of the plants act as a guide. This is something that I will take to heart!


Good luck with everything! You have a lot of good resources here at APC.


----------

